# I got IBS from kissing



## ibs from a kiss (Dec 2, 2012)

It sounds like a joke and I wish it were  I've been suffering from this terrible disease for a year now, and it's all because of saliva. I think many of you got this from sharing drinks, utensils, chapstick, double-dipping, or kissing, and don't even realize it. The thing is, most chronic diseases take time for the symptoms to show. Once you swallow that first bacteria that causes IBS, it will start to divide and multiply. It took about a month of multiplying before the borborygmi started. It took about 3 months before the first white tongue.

Of course all 5 blood tests came back negative. The upper endoscopy and the cat scan came back negative. Every doctor said I was completely normal. I knew I'd gotten this from kissing this guy who has the same symptoms, so I asked every doctor to test my saliva, but they all said there's no test for that. I finally found one online and went to my dentist to get it done. It turns out this guy transmitted some very serious bacteria into my body when he kissed me. One says it's tissue invasive, another is refractive, and the other bacteria don't read much better. Sometimes my stomach gets weak and I imagine them eating my stomach layer by layer.

I can't believe that saliva can be so dangerous, yet people downplay it everywhere. 30 years ago no one thought blood was dangerous. 30 years from now they'll be saying the same thing about saliva. I know that not all stomach problems are contagious, but the bacteria that are causing my problems certainly are.


----------



## sanjaysingh (Aug 21, 2013)

Dear I have the same proble and sarted the same way. Please share some more expereience with me.


----------



## sanjaysingh (Aug 21, 2013)

I doubt about kissing as the way of getting infection. My first girlfriend had the same symptoms which now I am also having, I kissed her a lot.

During my early period of infection the bowel movements were just faster and it was a relief for me because I had a constipation problem. But symptoms increased gradually. I was given Metronidazole for one week and the symptoms ceased off but after about a week they reappeared. 17 years have passed since that event, I am still having the same symptoms.

I kissed my second girlfriend so many times but she never contracted IBS.....

Please share some more information with me.


----------

